

Virtual pool, real-world interface - dicma
http://hackaday.com/2009/09/21/virtual-pool-real-world-interface/

======
z8000
Neat. I worked on a computer vision version of the same general concept. My
version took into account 3-D information and also supported spin ("english").

This was the only thing I've tried to get published. I presented at ICME 2008.

I have a silly little site here: <http://mixedrealitybilliards.com>

